# A.B.A



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

IT LOOKS LIKE ITS COME STRAIGHT OUT OF A PHARMACY, IV NEVER SEEN THIS ANY WHERE. ITS A SUSPENSION AND LOOKS LIKE SOME SORT OF WIERD BLUE/GREY DUST PIECES IN WATER AND A SHELF LIFE OF 6 MONTHS ON OPENING. I BELIEVE YOU CAN ONLY GET IT IN THE UK AND TO BE HONEST IT LOOKS LIKE YOU CAN ONLY GET IT IN THE LITTLE TOWN I GOT IT FROM BUT HAS ANY ONE HEARD OF IT?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

What is it used for? What's the active ingredients?

BTW, try to refrain from using all caps. (It's like screaming in netspeak and hard to read). Thanks.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry, didnt know about the capitals, its a concentrated bacteria used for cycling, it has alot of warnings on it, such as monitor oxygen levels when using it???


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> Sorry, didnt know about the capitals, its a concentrated bacteria used for cycling, it has alot of warnings on it, such as monitor oxygen levels when using it???


 Most "concentrated bacteria" are no more than an ammonia source to get the cycle started - they're not bacteria themselves, yet are used to amass the needed bacteria in your tank, by providing them a food source.

Personally, I try to stay away from any chemicals as much as possible - in most cases, there's at least one biological (or just safer) alternative available.
For cycling, I'd use a filter/filter media from an already established tank, and if you don't have acces to that, just use some cheap goldfish to kickstart the cycle (their waste contains ammonia, which, like said above) will start the cycling process.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

im in a middle of a cycle and iv got fish in the tank because my other tank cracked and lost all water but kept the gravel but not the filter, iv past the ammonia stage and now am on the nitrite stage but its sky high and its taking forever to go down, im scared for my baby ps, to be honest im clutching at straws for stuff to just speed the cycle, i hear so much of this bio spira you guys get in the u.s. doing a cycle in 2-3 days im not sure what to do?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think adding salt water may decrease the effects of high nitrItes: I'd try about 1 tablespoon per 5-10 gallons of tank water.
I'm not 100% sure about this though, so you may pm our resident expert DonH - he for sure knows what's the best thing to do in your situation.

Good luck, and keep us updated :smile:


----------



## You (Sep 22, 2003)

yea what actually does the bio spria do and how much is it


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

You said:


> yea what actually does the bio spria do and how much is it


 Bio Spira is essentially a culture of bacteria that you can buy in a bottle. The bacteria is of the type that eats the fishs' waste and renders it less toxic to the fish.

Personally, I've never bought it and don't think it's esential, but some people find it cuts the time neccesary to cycle their new aquarium.


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Just for fun at lunch I went around L.A. to find and get pricing on Bio SPira.

Not one store in the Santa Monica or Venice area had it.

The sellers say it has a shelf life and since the company doesnt have an AD campaign trying to create awareness about it, it hasn't taken off yet.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

put the salt in, is it me but the ps look like they have perked up, instead of hiding away they swim all over the place. and i always thought salt was really bad for them???


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Salt is not "bad" for them. It is a helpful tool to have in the medicine chest to help fight parasites, bacterial infections, nitrite poisoning and other maladies. It just shouldn't be used if there is no purpose for it.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

good to know that. one question though? what do i do if after lets say 2 weeks nitrites are still high?


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It shouldn't last for more than another week. There have been cases where the cycle is "stuck" in the nitrite phase, but increasing aeration can help.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

iv put a new air stone in there (10") an increases water flow on the eheim, i hope this works, i put prime in every time nitrite is too high and that a.b.a every day as recomended on the bottle, put the salt in and switched the lights of, only on 8hrs a day, gravel vac every other day (just big surface bits) and im not going to do a water change. im trying my best


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

Are you detecting any Nitr-A-tes?

If Nitr-I-tes are lowering you should begin to see Nitr-A-tes.

(Ammonia) ->eaten by nitrosomonas turns into-> (Nitr-I-tes) -> Eaten by NitroBactar turns into -> (Nitr-A-tes).

Nitr-A-tes are the final product of cycling.

Nitr-A-tes can be eaten by real plants but not as fast as they are being produced so a water change is due usually once every week.

(15-20% depending on tank and maybe more if you have a ammonia spike crisis due to rotting fish or food you didn't see and take out).

Sorry if you already know the difference between Nitr-I-tes and Nitr-A-tes.

Alot of peeps get it mixed up thinking the two are the same. Since the words look very similar.

Check for Nitr-A-tes to see if there is something causing the Nitr-I-tes to go down.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

NitrItes 1.6 mg/l
NitrAtes 15 mg/l
Ammonia 0 mg/l

Im 10 days in, nitrItes have been high for about 6 days. previously my nitrItes where off the scale so i have been adding PRIME to help. iv added salt. i have added an air stone for extra airaetio, i know the nitrIte eating bacteria needs alot of oxygen. i feel the nitrIte levels seem to be stuck, the ammonia cycle was SO fast?


----------

